# Public Use-SPA E-STOP and E-LIGHT WIRING HELP



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

In the US in hotels we did, we put the spa motors ckt .on mechanically held NO contactors, and the E-stop de-energized the switch leg. just had another NC pole on the contactor to run an indicator light (or a relay, I don't remember)

(in your case the timer would also be in the control ckt)


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

You could use a dpdt ice cube relay on the control circuit. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 353-SPARKY (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes makes sense, thanks for the quick reply but by putting the light on a N/C contact everytime there is loss of power the e-light (looks like a siren light) will go off.?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if there is loss of power, how will the light go on ?


----------



## 353-SPARKY (Sep 29, 2014)

when the timer "time" is up there will be no power to the pumps which means the normally closed contact will engage to its original shelf state which would then actuate the Emergency strobe light on? Correct? i am looking for away for the light to come on only when the emergency stop has been pressed. Not by using the N/C contact on the coil.


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

Add a NO auxiliary to the e-stop button to power alarm.


----------

